# Aph cage liner and house



## Sjd1987 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi

I was wondering where the best place to buy fleece liners from? I've looked on ebay and found a few I like however the person won't combine the postage even though I want to buy a few and postage is over £20 on items that are £15 each so feel a bit ripped off! 

Also I've found very conflicting advise on housing......some say wooden is best because plastic ones haven't got enough ventilation and then visa versa.....

If anyone could help this would be much appreciated.

I have a zoo zone 2 large although it came broken the company are sending another lid out. 


Thanks


----------



## sherpa (Aug 1, 2014)

I have never used fleece linings I have just used fleece blankets and I use snuggle beds for mine and they seem to like them


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Have a browse of Jellyhogs Shop 

P.s
Zoo zone 2's are fine to accommodate a hedgehog.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I make animal blankets, hammocks, pouches etc. More as a hobby and for pocket money than to make a living, so I don't go for big profits and I always combine postage which I charge at cost. I made this for someone on here who asked me for it for her APH.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

feorag said:


> I make animal blankets, hammocks, pouches etc. More as a hobby and for pocket money than to make a living, so I don't go for big profits and I always combine postage which I charge at cost. I made this for someone on here who asked me for it for her APH.
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/lineramppouch_zps0f90da50.jpg]image[/URL]


Ohh I didn't know you made things like this! Love the pouch, looks fluffy and warm : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

this is a giant honeycomb hammock I made for Meerkats




And for ferrets - in fact the buyer has just contacted me last week to ask me to make another one of these. By the way, the alchohol isn't included! :lol2:






2 bonding pouches and a snuggle cup for 2 young girls with their first guinea pigs




Little mini set - 2 tubes and a hammock - for a hamster


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Personally i just use a cosy pouch now and that is enough for my hedgies to snuggle in. I used plastic igloos and pouches at one point and found that condensation would collect in the roof of the igloo's :/ so personally now i would go for wooden i think! Look better anyway i think!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

feorag said:


> this is a giant honeycomb hammock I made for Meerkats
> 
> [URL=http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u289/feorag/Crafts/HakunaMatata.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


They look awesome!


----------



## jelly (Feb 3, 2015)

personally I feel it looks wrong when the cage an african hedgehogs live in don't have a nice natural feel to them.
Surely they would rather a nice home with things that would give them stimulation log, big stone, legit looking sleeping area. 

I know a cage is a cage. But imagine if you went to the zoo and the lions were in a cage with sofa and rugs. I just feel it's best to try and recreate a natural home and diet best we can.


----------



## jelly (Feb 3, 2015)

Sleeping area is always tricky one. Oh wood.. may harbour bacteria and mites. .plastic the hog would sweat and get fungal infections. . Material sleeping bag loose cotton could wrap around foot causing damage detergents in washing will effect hedgehog. . Dries skin out. ...

I personally use a wooden half log. He loves it and seems to have fun climbing over it sniffing .. just make sure it's cleaned when you clean cage out.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

jelly said:


> personally I feel it looks wrong when the cage an african hedgehogs live in don't have a nice natural feel to them.
> Surely they would rather a nice home with things that would give them stimulation log, big stone, legit looking sleeping area.
> 
> I know a cage is a cage. But imagine if you went to the zoo and the lions were in a cage with sofa and rugs. I just feel it's best to try and recreate a natural home and diet best we can.


Is that not a bit of an 'over the top' reaction, if not a touch judgmental?

The OP is asking for a cage liner and a sleeping pouch, that doesn't mean there is no intention to put boredom busting stuff such as logs, stones etc in it?

A cage liner is just a choice of substrate and maybe he/she thinks this will be better for the hedgehog to live on and him/her to clean?


----------



## jelly (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't personally think it was.. just my view. I gave valid reasons and never said she was wrong. 
Thanks for your input


----------



## jelly (Feb 3, 2015)

But sorry if I came across that way  
Sure we all do things differently . And liners do have their advantages. I did have once a hedgie sleeping bag made for me and it was pattern of autumn leaves. My hog barnaby loved it. Just a personal choice thing.


----------



## ArloDeer (May 6, 2014)

My hedgehog has a wooden house and a sleeping bag  She switches between them every few nights, but actually sleeps UNDER the bag, rather than in it!


----------

